# Any Windows 8 users here?



## 8ntsane (Nov 12, 2012)

I just got a new lap top, a HP with windows 8. The problem Im having is when I do replys here, and I need to hit the enter button, to move down a line or two, to space a paragraph, it wont let me.

I was just wondering if anyone has experianced this problem? Or knows a fix for it. Im back on the old Vista for this post, thats why it appears normal.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 12, 2012)

I've yet to talk directly to anyone that upgraded that doesn't regret it. I read many of the beta reviews, and some were favorable, but honestly most seemed not very positive. It seems to be a move designed to move people towards a platform that is virtually identical to their mobile OS. I've heard many users consider switching to Mac or Linux.

Sorry I can't help with your problem though.


----------



## DMS (Nov 13, 2012)

Not sure if anything about Windows 8 would effect the site, but it could be the browser that it ships with. If you are running the Internet Explorer that came with Windows 8, you may try installing Google Chrome, or Mozilla Firefox and see if that makes any difference. 

DMS


----------



## 7HC (Nov 13, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> I just got a new lap top, a HP with windows 8. The problem Im having is when I do replys here, and I need to hit the enter button, to move down a line or two, to space a paragraph, it wont let me.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has experianced this problem? Or knows a fix for it. Im back on the old Vista for this post, thats why it appears normal.



It could be to do with IE10 which ships with Win8, or it could be to do with Win8 itself.

I don't have it (and don't intend to) but I believe you can set it to run in Win7 mode, which might be worth trying.

I have to say that having used virtually every Microsoft OS since DOS and Windows 3.1, I've found Win7 to be the best consumer OS  by far, with XP running a close second.

I'll run Win7 for as long as MS supports it, or until something better than Win8 comes out, but if nothing does I'll switch to Apple.


M


----------



## Ed. (Nov 13, 2012)

I would be inclined to think that the browser is the problem.

Had a problem on another site in that it wouldn't allow me to add easily text past a certain point, every time I typed something in a long post it would autmatically move the page up and did a few other wierd things but when I logged into that site with Firefox there was no problem. 


Ed.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 13, 2012)

I think that was the whole reason for Microsoft in coming out with Windows 8, was to get a realm of the mobile apps. So that each environment would appear in the same. Mobile apps and Smartphones are the driving force right now.


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Guys, That gives me a few things to check into.:thinking: Seems when you change over to something new, it comes with a new set of problems.:nuts:  Yeah , Progress


----------



## bhowden (Nov 13, 2012)

At the risk of starting to drift off topic, I upgraded and so far I don't regret it.  It is definitely different and a bit of a learning curve but you have to think about how much of "this stupid thing is broken" is due to the fact that it doesn't work the way it always did and how much is really "this stupid thing is broken".  So far when I finally get how you are supposed to use it I find that it actually makes sense.  I think the dilema that Microsoft is facing is the same one IBM faced in the early 80's.  95% of their customers loved it the way it was.  They didn't ask anybody else and by the time they woke up to the fact that 95% of 95% of 95% of... is a glide path into the trees it was too late.  A little adjustment now is worth having the option of staying with windows into the future.  For those that are convinced they can stay with what they have I suspect you have found your windows 95 machine is getting to be a problem and that maybe you are going to have to upgrade.

FWIW, I agree that it is probably IE10.  The nice thing about windows is that you have the option to try Chrome or Firefox or....

Brian


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 14, 2012)

I still havnt figured my problem out yet. It only prevents me from spacing for paragraphs here, and works fine in e-mails:thinking:  But Im only a few days into this new system, so I will give it time. Brian, I think the computer is fine too, it must be me the user that does not understand how it all works yet, but Im learning fast.:whistle:


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 17, 2012)

It will take a lot for me to upgrade again.. the one thing that I have learned.. Microsoft software might be good for a lot aspects of buisness, but when it comes to critical software that would be geared to the hobby machinist and the possible use of cnc or mnc, just as a many hobby machinist revert to older machines due to budgets, so does the cnc hobby machinist is forced to revert to older forms of operating systems on computers.


----------



## November X-ray (Dec 17, 2012)

Just this past Saturday I purchased a new laptop for my personal use as my old one's video driver konked out and it was way cheaper to buy a new one than getting the old one repaired. This new machine has Windows 8 and I must say it is different. Of course I installed my XP Pro software and am using it for the items I normally deal with. One big problem I have is the inability to easily "X" out of something or an easy way to get to the "back" button. As with all new computers, it will take some getting used to but what else is a person to do when no one supports past products very well. Who knows, I may even move towards getting a smart(er) phone one day.

Good Luck,


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 17, 2012)

Ray,

how are you from Cullman? I have a friend that lives there. 

Doc


----------



## Walt (Dec 17, 2012)

I've upgraded at home from Windows XP to Windows 8. I'm not having problems like you describe. I did install Firefox and use that instead of Explorer, but I doubt that is your problem.

Sounds like something has messed up your browser. Maybe you could download Explorer and reinstall it?

BTW, are you using the Metro interface or the classic desktop? The classic desktop mostly works like previous versions of Windows, with the exception of not having a Start button. You can get that back by installing something like Start 8.

http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/

I like the faster boot/shutdown times of Win8. It's a definite improvement over WinXP. The Metro apps don't do much for me though.

Walt


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 17, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> I just got a new lap top, a HP with windows 8. The problem Im having is when I do replys here, and I need to hit the enter button, to move down a line or two, to space a paragraph, it wont let me.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has experianced this problem? Or knows a fix for it. Im back on the old Vista for this post, thats why it appears normal.





I also have a new HP with windows 8 (my dear wife bought this for me on Black Friday) it is taking some getting used to....but haven't experinced the problem you are describing.


One of the first things I did though was downloaded "Classic Shell" to add a Start Button and it has been getting much easier.

http://classicshell.sourceforge.net/


----------



## irishwoodsman (Dec 17, 2012)

not yet but i will be christmas, my son is getting me a dell with 8 so any hints will be greatly appreciated.) mac


----------



## November X-ray (Dec 18, 2012)

OakRidgeGuy said:


> Ray,
> 
> how are you from Cullman? I have a friend that lives there.
> 
> Doc



I'm around 70 miles by road.


----------



## HMF (Dec 18, 2012)

Someone I know upgraded to 8, and his experience was so bad that he reformatted the hard drive and reinstalled 7.
These upgrades are becoming silly, just to let the company make money, and they put them out before they are bug-free and user-tested.

The makers of the forum software we use, VBulletin, came out with a new version- 5. They are debugging it by offering numerous updates after they released it.
Half the features don't work yet.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm no help on the browser issue.

I have Vista on the laptop, runs fine. It is slow to start almost 3 minutes. 

My desktop is running Ubuntu 12.04 ( that's Linux ) and the start time is all of 22 seconds. I am going to add a second drive to it to make it a dual boot, plain old XP as it has been the most stable of the recent OS from MS. I just need the XP for some older camera software other wise not required.

Remember that MS stated that they are going to a 3 year per release starting from W7, so W9 will likely show up in 2015-16. They only make money on OS and other software. The only machines they make money with is the game console.
Pierre


----------



## reds (Dec 19, 2012)

I run Vista on this laptop. On occasion I have problems such as you describe. The auto correct in Word somehow causes my problem. I can turn it off and everything works fine. Auto correct won't stay turned off on mine. It's up and running on every boot up.


----------

